# Frage: Eagle Cuda 128, 168 vs. SmartCast RF 30e



## aali (28. April 2005)

Hallöchen,

ich hatte schon Hoffnung, meine Frage nach einer Echolot-Empfehlung nicht stellen zu müssen. Also erstmal im Forum gestöbert.

Mein Anliegen ist folgendes:

Für meine gelegentlichen Angeltrips suche ich ein Gerät, welches mir zunächst einmal Tiefe und Grund-Landschaft anzeigt.
Fischvorkommen wäre wünschenswert, aber soviel ich mitbekommen habe, nicht immer sinnvoll (Warum eigentlich? Weil sich die Fische eh weiter bewegen? Oder werden evtl. auch treibende Gegenstände als Fische angezeigt? Woran liegts?)
Im Augenblick jedenfalls bin ich nicht zuletzt auch wg. der angebotenen Preise von 2-3 Geräten angetan.
Dabei handelt es sich um den Eagle Cuda 128 (ca. 89 €) , den Eagle Cuda 168 (ab 109 €) und den SmartCast RF 30e (beim Blinker-Jahresabo mit 45 € Zuzahlung, sonst ca. 149 €).
Gibts vielleicht jemanden, der hier etwas aus dem Nähkästchen plaudern kann?

Achja, die Gewässer, an denen ich unterwegs bin, sind überwiegend Seen in und um Berlin/Brandenburg und der Strelasund/bei Stralsund.


----------



## Merlinrs (28. April 2005)

*AW: Frage: Eagle Cuda 128, 168 vs. SmartCast RF 30e*

Also bei den ersten beiden brauchste ein Boot wenn vorhanden dann das Eagle Cuda 168 ich denke mal das man mit dem schon Fische erkennen kann.Auch denn Grund wirst du damit besser erkennen als bei denn anderen. Von denn schnurlosen halte ich überhaupt nichts weil wenn Batterie alle dann wegschmeissen ist nicht die Lösung wir Produzieren doch ehh schon genug sondermüll.


----------



## Jirko (28. April 2005)

*AW: Frage: Eagle Cuda 128, 168 vs. SmartCast RF 30e*

moin aali #h

aus deinen 3en, in der wahl stehenden, würd ich das 168er eagle cuda favorisieren. wenn´s um die erkennung der bodenstrukturen und gewässertiefen in unseren heimischen gewässern geht, ist das 168er völlig ausreichend. hat allerdings „nur“ ne 4er grauabstufung, was die „hervorhebung“, respektive erkennung von fischen unter´m kahn erschwert. auch die auflösung (runde 160 x 130), erschwert ab ner gewissen gewässertiefe die darstellung von sicheln. dennoch sollte das 168er cuda für deine belange völlig ausreichen. legst du jedoch wert darauf, auch fische mit nem lot gezielt zu finden, würd ich dir nen leistungsstärkeres lot mit ner 10er bzw. 16er grauabstufung empfehlen #h


----------



## christianjoern (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Frage: Eagle Cuda 128, 168 vs. SmartCast RF 30e*

Hab mir einen smartcast rf30e gekauft aber empfange irgendwie nichts.
Wassertiefe zeigt die uhr nichts an oben rechts steht auch nur ne null und ein kleiner balken oben läuft zwar zeigt aber nichts an.



Gruß

Christian Jörn


----------



## Locke (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Frage: Eagle Cuda 128, 168 vs. SmartCast RF 30e*

Moin,

ich hab das 128 Cuda und für meine Zwecke reicht das vollkommen aus.
Ich will die Tiefe und Struktur erkennen, mehr nicht.

Gruss Locke


----------



## Mendener (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Frage: Eagle Cuda 128, 168 vs. SmartCast RF 30e*

Hi Locke,

ich bin auch drauf und dran mir das Cuda 128 zu kaufen. Hätte da aber noch ein paar Fragen. ( Evt. auch allgemein ...)

Ist es ein Problem den Geber immer auf und ab zu bauen??? Und wie wird der befestigt??? Ist da eine Vorichtung bei, die ich mir ans Boot schraube (vereinseigene Ruderboote)??? Oder kann man sich da selber etwas zurecht basteln???

Auch ich will mit dem Gerät nur die Tiefe und die Struktur, aber wäre ja auch toll mal einen Fisch zu erkennen. Oder meinst du das das Gerät dafür nicht so der Renner ist???

Gruß Mendener #h


----------



## HD4ever (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Frage: Eagle Cuda 128, 168 vs. SmartCast RF 30e*

das smartcast würde ich oben aus der Liste gleich wieder streichen .... #h
die können Uferangler verwenden wenn sie von dort mal ne Scharkante oder sowas finden wollen, das Geber kann mit der Angel ausgeworfen werden und die Funksignale werden dann auf nem micro dispplay angezeigt ... 

die Frage beim 128er und 168er sollte wohl nicht so an den ca 20 EUR scheitern ...  #c
ein büschn mehr Sendeleistung kann bestimmt nicht schaden und auch sonst hat das 168er auch etwas mehr zu bieten.

abgesehen davon das es auch gut ausgetestet wurde ... #6


----------



## HD4ever (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Frage: Eagle Cuda 128, 168 vs. SmartCast RF 30e*



			
				Mendener schrieb:
			
		

> Ist da eine Vorichtung bei, die ich mir ans Boot schraube (vereinseigene Ruderboote)??? Oder kann man sich da selber etwas zurecht basteln???



Stichwort Saugnapfhalter Geberstange portables Echolot ....
denke an "fremden" Botten haben sie es nicht so gern wenn da rumgeschraubt oder Löcher gebohrt werden ...  #h


----------



## sundangler (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Frage: Eagle Cuda 128, 168 vs. SmartCast RF 30e*

Hallo

Kurze Frage. Mir wurde geraten für Norwegen wäre mein Cuda Eagle 168 ausreichend. Geangelt wird so bis max 150m. Um die Tiefe und die Bodenbeschaffenheit zu erkennen reicht es wohl noch aus, bevor ich mir extra eins ausleihen muss. Kann das jemand bestätigen? Habe keine Lust Kaution und Gebühr für ein geliehenes zu bezahlen. Urlaub kost schon so genug.


----------



## Jirko (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Frage: Eagle Cuda 128, 168 vs. SmartCast RF 30e*

hallo sundangler #h

könnte bei ner tiefe von umdie 150m kritisch werden. du kannst es auf alle fälle versuchen, solltest dich aber nicht allzusehr wundern, wenn du ab ner bestimmten tiefe (100m+) ne blickende tiefenanzeige bekommst... zuviele faktoren können ne verwertbare reflektion der ultraschallwellen unmöglich machen (trübstoffe, hoher salzgehalt, unterströmungen, weicher boden ab 100m+...) sundangler #h


----------



## Pilkman (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Frage: Eagle Cuda 128, 168 vs. SmartCast RF 30e*



			
				Jirko schrieb:
			
		

> ... könnte bei ner tiefe von umdie 150m kritisch werden. ...



Hi Sundangler,

da kann ich Jirko nur recht geben: Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass das Cuda 168 praktisch evtl. bereits bei 100 Metern nichts Verwertbares vom Grund zurück bekommt, ist aufgrund der geringen Sendeleistung von 800 Watt wirklich hoch.

Wir hatten bei einer unserer Norwegentouren ein Echolot mit 1.500 Watt dabei und an etlichen Stellen trat das von Jirko beschriebene Phänomen auf, dass die Tiefenanzeige begonnen hat zu blinken  und keine Messung mehr möglich war. Das war teilweise bereits bei Tiefen um die 130-150 Meter der Fall.
Von Bodenerkennung war da eh nichts mehr zu sehen, es ging nur darum, dass das reflektierte Signal wenigstens für eine Tiefenbestimmung noch am Geber ankommt.

Leih Dir lieber im Freundeskreis ein leistungsfähigeres Echolot und regel die Sache im Schadensfall über Deine persönliche Haftpflicht. Ich weiss, für geliehene Sachen haftet diese nicht |rolleyes , aber...


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Frage: Eagle Cuda 128, 168 vs. SmartCast RF 30e*

moiin moin,also ch habe mir zum Belly boaten das cuda 128 als portable kit geholt (Fisherman´s Partner Lübeck 129,-) bin damit super zufrieden undwenn du es im süßwasser benutzt hast du auch KEINERLEI probleme, wenn du alledings im Salzwasser unterwegs bist MUSST du noch n schalter in die 
Stromleitung bauen, da es sonst zu starken oxidationen kommen kann wegen der kriechströme oder so.
bin aber mit dem 128ér wirklich zufrieden und für den preis kriegst du kein besseres gerät.

von dem smartcast kann ich dir nur abraten, kumpel hat das ding auch... |gr: |uhoh: 

grüße

mirco


----------



## Mendener (1. August 2006)

*AW: Frage: Eagle Cuda 128, 168 vs. SmartCast RF 30e*

Morgen,

also für die, die sich für das Cuda 128 entscheiden möchten, gibt es ein gutes Angebot #h .

Und zwar wenn man bei der Angelzeitung "Der Raubfisch" für zwei Jahre ein ABO macht, bekommt man für 69,90€ ein Cuda 128 + 2 Jahre die Zeitung (alle 2 Monate) #6.

Gelesen habe ich das in der aktuellen Ausgabe. Und wenn man ein ABO macht, sollte man einen Brief dabei legen, in dem steht, das ihr damit einverstanden seit, das die Rechnung direkt beglichen wird. Sonst bekommt ihr das Echolot erst mit der nächsten Ausgabe. Und ihr wollt ja wie ich direkt ans Wasser :q .

OK, es ist keine Batterie und kein Halterung o.ä. dabei. Aber wir haben ja schon gelernt, wie man an den Rest kommt.

Ich habe meins gestern (innerhalb von 5 Tagen) bekommen, mit Resten aus der Garage alles gebastelt und heute wird getestet |bla: .

Ach ja und die Zeitschrift ist ja für Raubfischangler auch nicht uninteressant  .

Gruß Mendener


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (1. August 2006)

*AW: Frage: Eagle Cuda 128, 168 vs. SmartCast RF 30e*

Dann kannst aber gleich zu fisherman´s partner gehen...
hier in lübeck kriegst du für 129,- € ein cuda 128 als KOMPLETTES portable incl koffer, batterie, saugnapfhalter ....
(89,- ohne koffer batterie und halter)
habe mir das zum BB auch geholt und bin mehr als zufrieden...

grüße

mirco


----------



## Mendener (1. August 2006)

*AW: Frage: Eagle Cuda 128, 168 vs. SmartCast RF 30e*

Hi,

das ist richtig. Aber mir ging es ja auch um das Raubfisch ABO. Ich lese die Zeitung ja eh und so war das ganze für mich ein gutes Angebot.

MfG Mendener


----------



## sundangler (8. August 2006)

*AW: Frage: Eagle Cuda 128, 168 vs. SmartCast RF 30e*

Nabend

Vielen Dank für die Tips. Wie es aussieht werden wir doch nur bis ca 100m angeln. Dann wird wohl das Eagle Cuda 168 ausreichen. Für Gewässertiefe reicht es ja. Habe genug Input gesammelt, sprich Seekarten und Telefonate, das ich weiß wie der Untergrund sein wird. Hotspots hab ich über 45


----------



## darksnake (8. August 2006)

*AW: Frage: Eagle Cuda 128, 168 vs. SmartCast RF 30e*

:m Na dann kanns ja losgehen und das Cuda ist spitze ;-)


----------



## AlexX!! (31. August 2006)

*AW: Frage: Eagle Cuda 128, 168 vs. SmartCast RF 30e*

soo.. hab mich durch die Diskussionen hier anstecken lassen, dann lief mir über ihhbäi ein quasi neues 168 portable rein... konnte nicht widerstehen... nun liegts auf meinem Schreibtisch.
Wenn das Wetter mit macht werd ichs am WE mal testen.. bin schon gespannt 

werde berichten... bin auch absoluter Echolot Newbie 

Grüße


----------



## AlexX!! (4. September 2006)

*AW: Frage: Eagle Cuda 128, 168 vs. SmartCast RF 30e*

so, gestern war es dann soweit, ich hab mein Schlauchboot gesattelt, mit dem CUDA bestückt und mich über unseren privaten Pool treiben lassen, war schon mal interessant zu sehen wie der Untergrund ausschaut. Sicheln/Fische sah ich auch jede Menge, Überraschungen blieben aber aus, die besagten 10m tiefen "Löcher" erwiesen sich als Märchen 
es sah mehr oder weniger alles so aus wie wir es schon beim Angeln erlootet haben. Interessant war das ALLE Fische im oberen Drittel gestanden sind, ich sah keinen einzigen Fisch tiefer als 2m.
Wenn ich die Greyline richtig gedeutet hab, liegt überall nur eine dünne Schlammschicht am Boden, darunter ist es hart.

Summasumarum, halte ich das 168 für diesen Zweck als absolut ausreichend, mehr wollte ich ja gar nicht wissen, und eine höhere Auflösung hätte mir nicht wirklich viel mehr Informationen geliefert.

feu mich schon auf das nächste mal, weil ganz abgepaddelt hab ich den Pool noch nicht 

grüße AlexX!!


----------



## Pilkman (4. September 2006)

*AW: Frage: Eagle Cuda 128, 168 vs. SmartCast RF 30e*



AlexX!! schrieb:


> ... mehr wollte ich ja gar nicht wissen, und eine höhere Auflösung hätte mir nicht wirklich viel mehr Informationen geliefert. ...



Hi,

sag das lieber nicht so laut... einmal mit einem Echolot mit höherer Auflösung gearbeitet und Du wirst dieses schneller zu schätzen wissen, als Dir oder Deinem Konto lieb ist...  :m

... vielleicht jetzt nicht an Deinem Dir ja eh recht bekannten Gewässer, aber an anderen Gewässern ist das schon sehr viel wert.

Bei mir werden im Freundeskreis Echolote mit einer vertikalen Auflösung von 160, 240 und 480 Bildpunkten betrieben und rate mal, welches Echolot fast nur noch rum liegt...


----------



## AlexX!! (4. September 2006)

*AW: Frage: Eagle Cuda 128, 168 vs. SmartCast RF 30e*

musstest du das jetzt sagen?


----------



## Pilkman (4. September 2006)

*AW: Frage: Eagle Cuda 128, 168 vs. SmartCast RF 30e*



AlexX!! schrieb:


> musstest du das jetzt sagen?



Wie darf ich das verstehen?


----------



## AlexX!! (4. September 2006)

*AW: Frage: Eagle Cuda 128, 168 vs. SmartCast RF 30e*

das ist die Freude übers 168 nur noch halb so groß ;+


----------



## Pilkman (5. September 2006)

*AW: Frage: Eagle Cuda 128, 168 vs. SmartCast RF 30e*



AlexX!! schrieb:


> das ist die Freude übers 168 nur noch halb so groß ;+



Ist wie immer: Das Bessere ist des Guten Feind. 

Aber wenn Du mit dem 168er Cuda zufrieden bist, ist doch alles in Butter! #6

Ich habe mich auch nur auf Deine Aussage bezogen, dass Dir ein höher auflösendes Echolot nicht mehr an zusätzlichen oder genaueren Infos geliefert hätte und dem ist leider in der Praxis nicht so.


----------



## der ueni (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Frage: Eagle Cuda 128, 168 vs. SmartCast RF 30e*

hallo mendener
ich hab den rf30e und bin nich so überzeugt !!
wir haben den auch günstig bekommen, hat auch gefunkt aber dann ist die reichweite immer geringer geworden ...
wir haben gedacht vielleicht batterie alle ...also haben wir das ding aufgemacht aber die batterie war voll ...
nu is das ding wieder zusammen und auch dicht ( dank heißkleber) geht aber garnicht mehr ....kaputtrepariert ???
keien ahnung ich starte einen letzten versuch mit einem neuen geber ( höhere reichweite usw.) wenn das nix is dann ab in die tonne !

grüße der ueni


----------



## friwilli (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Frage: Eagle Cuda 128, 168 vs. SmartCast RF 30e*

Hallo Mendener, Sauerländer sind nun mal ein bischen langsamer. Und daher werde ich wohl kein Eco von cuda bekommen. Der Raubfisch hatte es im vorletzten Heft als Prämie, jetzt ist es wohl aus dem Prämienkatalog wieder raus. Schade. Muss also auch in Zukunft ohne Echo über den Hennesse rudern.


----------

